# Some shots of macro



## carlos58 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello everyone
Orthetrum careulescens mating







Hymenoptera sp, in take off






a Stratiomydae in ovodeposition


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovely! X100!  lol! Very nice captures... especially like the shot of the egg laying Soldier Fly! Those eyes are wonderful!


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 21, 2012)

Second one is sick


----------



## ele89869 (Jun 25, 2012)

Macro + action photo (#2) is awesome!


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jun 26, 2012)

Love the detail, but can your camera focus even closer. if so, try to get really in there.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 26, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> Love the detail, but can your camera focus even closer. if so, try to get really in there.



Joshua, I doubt that he could get any "closer" without destroying the composition on the shots! What do you think?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous set Carlo !


----------



## joinebee (Jun 27, 2012)

lovely


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 27, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 27, 2012)

Second one.... that's what it means by "Nailed it!"


----------



## FireDiva (Jun 27, 2012)

Unbelievable shots, insects are so interesting, I've never seen a Soldier fly lay eggs.....thank you for sharing.


----------



## Joel_W (Jun 27, 2012)

Carlos, just another macro set that moves your bar that much higher. I'm always amazed at your work and your results. Picture #1 is in class by itself. Both for composition/exposure, and interest.  

I'm really curious how you constantly achieve these remarkable results.


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments​


----------



## LShooter (Jun 30, 2012)

Great shots! The first one cracks me up; smiling butt sniffer. Great work!


----------

